# Word for the day  cossie



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

cossie
[koz-ee] 

Alternate spelling cozzie

noun, Australian Informal.

1. swimming costume, bathing suit

Origin of cossie 1915-1920

Is this word used to refer to both men's and women's bathing suits?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2015)

LOL..as you already know it's  slang word for swimsuit or bikini  in common usage  here in the UK and Australia..for both female and mens' swimwear.

if you google Men's cossies it will take you straight to mens' swimwear, well it does here in the UK..


----------



## Shirley (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey, Josiah! You can order you a bright red cossie.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

Alternatives are togs, swimmers and bathers. A lot depends on which Australian state you are in.
Budgie smugglers are exclusively worn by males.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2015)

I never really picked up saying cossie and still say swimsuit or bathing suit.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 12, 2015)

Warri, that's an interesting concept. May we know more?


----------



## oakapple (Apr 12, 2015)

Never ever said cossie but have heard it said.A bit old fashioned now probably.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Alternatives are togs, swimmers and bathers. A lot depends on which Australian state you are in.
> Budgie smugglers are exclusively worn by males.


And don't forget DW our PM wears Budgie smugglers


----------



## Kadee (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a cossie in the drawer it , stays never sees the light of day, or ever gets wet ....We live close to a beach , however  I grew up in one of driest places in Aus, and never learned to swim....


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Warri, that's an interesting concept. May we know more?



Which bit? budgie smugglers?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Never ever said cossie but have heard it said.A bit old fashioned now probably.



Definitely old fashioned but as kids we always used the plural version - cossies, a bit like trousers and shorts.


----------

